# Starting EMT-B Training



## Jackson (Oct 6, 2010)

I start Tuesday Oct 12th! I'm really excited. I've been wanting to do this for a little over a year now and finally starting. Any advice? Do's and Don't's?


----------



## White Cloud (Oct 6, 2010)

If you have your text book, start reading it. That way when you start going through it in lectures you will already be familiar with it.

Find these specific things in your text book and start memorizing them:
Patient Assesement
SAMPLE History
Normal Vital Signs (respirations, blood pressure, heart rate)
DCAP-BTLS
OPQRST
AVPU

Most of this stuff was regularly seen in our test questions, among other general knowledge / scenarios pertaining to the current chapter.

*Don't* highlight definitions, important facts, etc. 
*Do* highlight things that you do not fully understand. Then ask questions so that you can understand them.

Basic is pretty easy. I just recently finished mine. Study diligently and don't procrastinate.


----------



## Symbolic (Oct 6, 2010)

Currently half way through Basic myself. The above recommendations are definitely advisable. Memorizing the Trauma/Medical assessment sheets Is a great start and you will be using them quite a bit throughout the semester. Don't sweat it, It's not as intimidating of a class as most people make it out to be.


----------



## EMS/LEO505 (Oct 6, 2010)

Blue is best before all the rest.....remember this and you're golden  haha


----------



## CAO (Oct 6, 2010)

BSI.

Scene safety.

Blue is bad; pink is good.

Air goes in and out, blood goes 'round and 'round.  Any variation of this is usually frowned upon.

Knowing how to do something is important, but knowing why can often be more so.


----------



## ZombieEMT (Oct 6, 2010)

I finished my training in July, let me tell you how important it is to keep up with the reading, this isnt high school english, its about sustaining a human life. If you are not 100% into what you are doing, back out. Do not have the attitude that "hey this is just practice" because the skill is important and instructors take it very seriously, as if you were already treating real patients.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 6, 2010)

HaleEMT said:


> I finished my training in July, let me tell you how important it is to keep up with the reading, this isnt high school english, its about sustaining a human life. If you are not 100% into what you are doing, back out. Do not have the attitude that "hey this is just practice" because the skill is important and instructors take it very seriously, as if you were already treating real patients.



Yeah, I'm taking it very seriously. I'm also in my 4th semester of college as well. I started out with 4 college courses but dropped two to make enough time for the EMT training(which will ultimately come first if i'm forced to choose). 

XD I also sat down and read the textbook for 2 hours (and the CPR manual) after I got it and skimmed through the workbook. I will definately go through and thoroughly read the suggestions mentioned above. 
Thanks Everyone


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 6, 2010)

LilRay said:


> Yeah, I'm taking it very seriously. *I'm also in my 4th semester of college as well.* I started out with 4 college courses but dropped two to make enough time for the EMT training(which will ultimately come first if i'm forced to choose).



Err... just curious, what's your long term goal?


----------



## Jackson (Oct 6, 2010)

Paramedic.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 6, 2010)

In that case, by all means balance your schooling between knocking out pre-reqs and other college courses with EMT class the best you can. Best of luck and thank you for going for the college degree!


----------



## Jackson (Oct 6, 2010)

I'd have to say that the A&P courses along with Med term are my favorites so far.


----------



## slloth (Oct 7, 2010)

I would highly suggest to anyone to listen to the Confessions of an EMS newbie podcast.  Start at episode one and work your way up.

http://itunes.apple.com/podcast/confessions-of-an-ems-newbie/id378982618


----------



## medicRob (Oct 7, 2010)

LilRay said:


> I start Tuesday Oct 12th! I'm really excited. I've been wanting to do this for a little over a year now and finally starting. Any advice? Do's and Don't's?



Pay attention in class and on clinical. Learn a lot! Good luck, buddy. Let us know if we can be of any assistance to you throughout your education.


----------



## rwik123 (Oct 7, 2010)

medicRob said:


> Pay attention in class and on clinical. Learn a lot! Good luck, buddy. Let us know if we can be of any assistance to you throughout your education.



what he said.. more on that is don't fall asleep. I know that some of the lectures might not be the most exciting things to listen to but just try to keep your attention going throughout the whole thing. also making flashcards on the different symptoms, signs, terms, and normal vitals p/age group will help you commit them to memory. When it comes to practicals and assessment, it may seem daunting at first but keep practicing everyday with a partner and it should become second nature by the ned.


----------



## Jackson (Oct 7, 2010)

Thanks guys! will do. My best friend is actually going through the class too. Ironic that we wanted to do the same thing, why not do it together? 
Permanent study budy.


----------



## EMSNicky24 (Oct 14, 2010)

be sure to keep us updated and tell us how it is going! i started in august and I'm loving it! 2 more months before the state test!


----------



## Charmeck (Oct 15, 2010)

Lectures usually cover a lot of test material, just fyi!


----------



## medic3500 (Oct 15, 2010)

*EMT Training*

As everyone else has stated start reading getting to know the values and what they mean such as, Mnemonics, normal vitals. Once you start riding the bus it will all come together. Most importantly remember why your doing it cause the money sucks.


----------



## Atlas (Oct 15, 2010)

All I have to say is that I am about half-way through the EMT-B course and it is awesome for one. My problem has been with the tests themselves, in my class they are worded very poorly and that results in all the answers (multiple choice) being right. 

That is my only problem and it looks like everyone else here has given you a lot of good advice. Here are a few more acronyms for you to study up on though.

C.I.S.D. : Critical Incident Stress Debriefing 
D.R.T.: Dead Right There
S.O.B.: Short of Breath
S.I.D.S.: Sudden Infant Death Syndrome 
A.B.C.: Airway, Breathing, Circulation
S.I.F.D.O. - Scene Size-up | Initial Assessment | Focused Assessment | Detailed Assessment | Ongoing Assessment
P.C.R.: Prehospital Care Report

And I am pretty sure there will be more coming my way. The reading is where most of the people in my class have fallen behind on and that is one of the most important things to keep up on. So be diligent.


----------



## LucidResq (Oct 15, 2010)

Don't **** up.


----------

